# Chi Handstands?



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

My chihuahua does this thing where she walks on her two front legs with her hind legs way up in the air above her, like she's doing a walking handstand. She mostly does it outside, especially when the ground is cold or wet, but she's started doing it a lot recently whenever I put on her little boots. Does anyone else's chi do this? It's hilarious to watch but I've never seen a dog do it before and I wasn't sure if it was a chihuahua thing or if my dog is just a goofball


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Now that i GOTTA see...please try to capture it on camera xxxx


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

FIBI DOES THE SAME THING!!! LOL!!! She did it more when she was little, but she still does it when it's cold or wet. lol Yesterday, I was changing her diaper and she was trying to lick the inside of the sink...she actually did a handstand and turned around on her front paws! I wish I had that on video.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol this i gotta see too!!!

Please take photos/video


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I bet that's cute to see. Tank just stands on his hind legs occassionally. That's about it lol


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie doesn't do it often but he has done it. The first time he ever did it cracked us up. One of my friends saw him do it the other day and laughed hsterically. He usually does it when he lifts his leg to pee and it's like he gets it so high up he just lifts the other one and then starts walking on his front legs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda just stand on his back legs but i GOTTA see this too.


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll see if I can get a vid posted with her doing it. I got her Lily boots for Christmas and she doesn't walk normal in them, she does her walking handstand, even though she's been wearing them every day for 2 weeks. I'm going to try to teach her to do it on command hehehe


----------



## Freddiesmom (Nov 29, 2005)

i gotta see that


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I've seen Chihuahuas do that on Funniest Home Videos!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella always does handstands when it's cold outside LOL


----------

